# My 90 gallon uber low tech planted South American/ central american tank



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok guys here is my most recent set up, pretty basic but I really like the look of real plants so I collected what i could from my local resources and this is what I havent killed yet

inhabitants are 
8 inch w/c Apure Jelly catfish <Thanks spencer jacks>
Baby ripsaw pushing a whopping 4 inchesish <thanks Master Wilkins>
1 spotted raph cat 
1 5-6 inch male Texas
1 2-3 inch female short body texas/flowerhorn hybrid. hoping these 2 make some magic for my next wave of hybrids
1 12-13 inch Silver arowana <thanks Fire_Eel>
1 8 inch Vampire Tetra <thanks bigpete>
and a swarm of "convictem's" lol convict fry by the boat load





Lighting is a diy led set up I built from parts on cl
like i said super basic but its a good solid basic set up til I can get my upgrade on. still kick myself in the but for selling off those 180's ugh.....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good, how are the plants since going led? Or was it before? Everything looks healthy and bright.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

The plants went in at the same time as the led's I know nothing other than the amazon sword lol and java moss anubis maybe lol but the algae still grows like crazy


Vancitycam said:


> Looking good, how are the plants since going led? Or was it before? Everything looks healthy and bright.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

another one


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Your flowerhorn hybrid looks pretty cool. Fish look happy and healthy. Good job!


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

its a mean little bugger , I want her and that texas to spawn but she is a mean one but she seems to show interest in chasing him but would rather try and kill convicts all day


Fish rookie said:


> Your flowerhorn hybrid looks pretty cool. Fish look happy and healthy. Good job!


----------

